# Details of favorite trips



## Miles Windham (Jul 2, 2015)

Newbie to forum, hello all.  Have been thinking (dangerous, I know) that it would be nice to read and use as a guide, a detailed fun trip you have been involved in.  Qualify if kid friendly, senior etc. trip.  My wife & I live in Amarillo, Texas.  We R retired, love the mountains.  We normally camp in summertime in Red River, New Mexico area.  Can be very kid friendly or a quite trip.  Is about 275 mi. N W of Amarillo.  We are set up for staying in National Forests, have 2014 Forest River Grey Wolf, TV is 2012 Dodge Hemi.  Have twin 2000 watt Yamaha generators, can be harnessed together for 4000 watts, have two 6 volt batteries,  All led lights etc.  Stayed in RV park (Questa Lodge, Questa NM, (12 mi west of Red Rive last 2 years.  Very camper friendly owners, U behave & they never bother you.  Fishing in river 60 yes. from camp, costs bout $400.00 mo.  Cabins for rent also.  When we stay in forests, there is plenty of river fishing, lake (pond to Texan) fishing, 4 wheeling areas, lots of places to go, do & see, from Red River typical tourist town, to jeep tours to horse rides.  Plenty of condos, motels, cabins for rent.  Taos NM bout 20 mi. S of Questa.  Plenty to go (car or pick up, see.  Been going most years since Honeymoon soon to be 44 yrs ago.  Thinking of traveling to other places now that we are retired.  Hence the idea of "your best trips" with details.  Wife & I have time share in Pagosa Springs Co.  Would sell real reasonable, Wyndham Resorts, 120,000 points.  Paid $9500 long time ago, appx $76.00 maintains fee.  Beautiful country up there, we just usually go to Red River area.  Hope I didn't ramble too long but would like to see others trips esp. Tenn. Ak. all Far NW.  State of Washington', Oregon etc.  Anyway hope all RVrs out there have a safe & wonderful summer.  Looking forward to hearing from as many as possible, just when bored or weather not cooperating sit down & write, write write Ha.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 2, 2015)

A Trip to remember
Wife and I wanted to take her Mother and mine on an extended trip out west.  We decided we had beter just test out a short trip to Ga first.  We are in Alabama.  Bettys mother was late 90 and my mother was late 80s.  Packed and ready we left early one morning.  One block from our home i turned to get on main highway.  Mother asks"where are we now".  I had ordered a part for the motor Home at local dealer and was picking it up on our way.  Pulled in to the dealer lot and both mothers said" sure are a lot of people camping here"!!!  Stopped arpond the Ga line to gas up and they wanted to know  "are we there now"?  Got on the road again and they decided they were hungery.  Well, was almost lunch time so we started hunting a place to eat.  Stopped at a small dinner and took them inside.  "Is this safe" they wanted to know"?  yes, we told them but they sure held on to their purses tight.  before leaving I ask them if they needed to go to bathroom "NO".  Guess what, yes you are right no sooner had we drove off and Mother said"  I need to go to the bathroom".  We told her there was one in the back of MH and she could use it while we were on the go.  Yep, I know no walking around.  Well Mother went back but we soon heard, "can you stop I can't use it with the MH moving".  Had to stop and find a "real" bathroom.  Mother said we should not be doing that on the road.  Not sanatary.  Well we got to Ga and i forget the State park but is on a mountain.  Giot there late and pulled into the office area.  Late asked if there were any kids and I told her yes The wife and I were the kids.  She didnt seem to appriciate a smart alec.  We parked the MH in our site and it was dark and woodsey.  They got their purses and headed for the door.  NO we said this is where we will stay tonight.  They gave us odd looks.  Just our problem around 10 next door neighbors got in a fight and blue lights were flashing all over the place.  Next day we asked if they wood like to go see where the Cabbage Dolls were born.  both said they had just as soon go back home.  Bettys Mother passed away at 107 yr and Mother was 94.  never made the West trip but would not trade the "fast' outing for anything.


----------



## saamjack (Apr 9, 2016)

A Trip that I can't forget. 
I went to yosemite tour from san jose approximately 2 months back and had a lovely time there with my wife. We was there first-time together and it was our fist trip to go for outing far from home. We enjoyed 2 days there and capture lots of photos near Bridal Veil Falls and some of near  granite half dome . It was exhilarating experience for both of us to spend time with one another and make some memories with one another in such beautiful surrounding. I had now idea before going there that how captivating nature beauty it will be for both of us. I must say I can't forgo  that precious time.


----------



## ElisaDikens (Apr 26, 2016)

I am really happy to see the detailed stuff you have shared with all of us. It simply seems hat you guys are freaks of travelling and just really like to try something like this it. It makes me feel too good always to know and to share things like these with each other from always. So thanks about this.


----------



## saamjack (Apr 26, 2016)

What about you buddy, Would you like to share with us your ever best travelling experience to let us know how to have fun or how you had fun like we. I love to read travelers views and their travel stories and now hope so you would like to share with me and let me know that one travel experience of you life which you can't gorget ever?


----------

